# Travel with pipe tobacco



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

So they have the Cigar Caddys for cigars and other neat travel humidors for your cigars.

Do they have any such idea for pipe tobacco??

How do you travel with you pipe tobacco?? ...along with your pipe(s) and accesories??


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

driving? I throw it all in a bag and carry on my way. Haven't flown with pipes before. for tins I just take the tins with me and for bulk I use small mason jars or baby food jars


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

For bulk could you use small tupperware containers the size of the baby jars??


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

you an also use ziplock bags


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Those would work very well...but is there any decent manufactured products that would work to hold everything?? Leather pouches??


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

my wife bought me a 4 pipe leather bag that holds....not surprisingly....4 pipes, tamper, pipe cleaners, lighters and backy depending on how you store it. I never know what i want to smoke so it doesn't really help to hvae only one or two blends on hand


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Mason16Filz said:


> Those would work very well...but is there any decent manufactured products that would work to hold everything?? Leather pouches??


Yes, there is an industry built around tobacco and pipe pouches.


----------



## TacticalComm (Oct 25, 2012)

Honestly, I use an old Tinderbox Cigar Box with a Boveda pack and it's PERFECT.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Many companies make pipe bags which will let you carry your gear. Check with the online pipe retailers under Pipe Accessories. You'll find everything from very cheap vinyl items to fine leather goods from all sorts of manufacturers from Peterson to Castello. Check here:

http://www.smokingpipes.com/accessories/pipe accessories/index.cfm
Tobacco & Pipe Pouches and Jars

The key thing to remember about most bags is they are smaller than they seem so err on the side of going bigger than you think you'll need.

Here is a gentleman Ultramag recommends who makes very find pipe bags from small pouches for daily use to large bags that hold many pipes.

Welcome to Smokin' Holsters


----------



## Dr. Plume (Sep 24, 2012)

I am traveling in UK right now with a pipe. My meer is in its case. Each of five tobaccos is in a ziplock and then all Baccys are in a bag together. Then that bag is in another which has matches a tamper and cleaners. Checked bag. Zero problems.


----------



## Squints (Apr 29, 2013)

I know I am pretty new to pipe tobacco and smoking, but from some of my more experienced friends I heard the pipe tobacco leather pouches work well, and put the tobacco in the ziplock bags first. I use mason jars in a small lock box I got in a giveaway.


----------



## elvis70 (Apr 26, 2013)

I just returned from dragging my pipe & tobacco through Germany with no problems. Pipe, cleaners, & tamper in a leather pouch and EMP & Nightcap in the tins they came in. Everything traveled just fine. I'm more of a cigar smoker, but find that pipes are easier to travel with. I was hoping to pick up a CC or two to smoke while there, but it was a business trip & I never found the time. I did find a note from TSA saying they searched my checked bag, but nothing was disturbed. Maybe they saw the pipe on x-ray and that my flight was to Amsterdam & thought the tins might be full of something else? Anyway, no problems.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

The physical challenges of travelling with a pipe are low. Pipes are pretty robust and removing the stem will prevent risk of breakage in anything but the most extreme of cases. Tobacco doesn't suffer from being knocked about so that's no worry. The custom pipe-bags that several have mentioned will organise things and are attractive to boot. Things are not the same for cigar smokers where damage is a real issue.

With all the talk about drying tobacco before smoking, I'm surprised that much thought needs to be put into this side of things. Dryer is better, isn't it? Seriously, as we are not talking about keeping tobacco for years, but rather days or weeks, any plastic bag will be more than adequate.

Even for International travel,taking supplies with you may not be needed at all. Most countries have some tradition of pipe smoking. Granted, things are pretty bad in the UK, at least in the sticks, with regards to getting decent pipe tobacco locally. But a trip to London (or any similar large city) could be seen as an opportunity to buy a pipe locally and get some of that harder to find tobacco. We even have pipe cleaners here :lol:.

Duty Free limits on tobacco could be a bigger issue if you are on an extended trip. For example, the limit on tobacco from outside the EU into the UK is 250g. Easily smoked in a month or less. As far as "being questioned" is concerned, you simply can't argue with Customs Officers. The powers that they have in the UK are simply frightening. I assume much the same elsewhere. UK Customs and Excise have a friendly portcullis as their logo. Most comforting. Take what you can afford to lose. 

Personally, when I travel with a pipe, I take a pouch of tobacco (enough for a couple of days), a few pipe cleaners, a disposable lighter, and stick a pipe or two into my pocket.

(Anyway, getting on one of my many hobby-horses, isn't pipe smoking a hobby and not a habit or - shock horror - an addiction? I don't take my stamp collection with me when I go on holiday...)


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a bag from the local Army Surplus store. It holds a couple pipes, two tins, Czech tool, cleaners and a few boxes of matches. Takes up very little room in my carry-on. If I were going on extended holiday (more than two weeks) I would probably transfer my weed into baggies so that I could fit more into it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> Anyway, getting on one of my many hobby-horses, isn't pipe smoking a hobby and not a habit or - shock horror - an addiction? I don't take my stamp collection with me when I go on holiday...


You're smart. I went camping and had a rampaging bear run right through my Danish numeral cancels collection. Last I saw of it, it was heading back into the woods with a 1851 2 Skilling, cancelled in Hamburg, stuck to his butt...


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

MarkC said:


> You're smart. I went camping and had a rampaging bear run right through my Danish numeral cancels collection. Last I saw of it, it was heading back into the woods with a 1851 2 Skilling, cancelled in Hamburg, stuck to his butt...


An easy mistake to make. Caution should be exercised when mixing bears and a numeral cancels collection. Heaven forefend that you lost a full three-ring upright strike! Lucky it wasn't 236 or 237, eh? :lol:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

:lol: This is frightening. He knows what he's talking about, guys...


----------



## Moe (Jun 10, 2013)

If I take a pipe when I travel it's a cheap cob, and I just put a bowl or two of tobacco in a zip lock, roll it up with a rubber band around it.


----------



## mercop (Jun 11, 2013)

Going to Gettysburg tomorrow and will see how my little black leather pouch set up works.- George


----------



## jco3rd (Apr 1, 2013)

I bought a little cylindrical neoprene case from ikea for maybe $2. It is bright orange, so that is a downside. Also it says "Ikea Family" on the zipper, which people always get a kick out of. I store most of my bulk tobacco in ziplocks inside mason jars, and I'm usually taking the pipe to a friend's house, so having variety is not an issue. Anyways, even a 1.5 oz pouch will squeeze in there with a pipe, tamper, some pipe cleaners, and a lighter. 

I appreciate Robert's recommendation about taking the stem out, that is a point well taken. Usually not an issue for the short car or bike ride to the friend's house, but something I would certainly do for traveling by air.


----------



## lbiislander (Oct 15, 2010)

I realize this thread is a little old, but I went to a luggage store and bought a man's dopp kit in brown leather? for $10. It hold my 3 pipes, cleaners, lighters and plenty of baccy. And looks stylish too!


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

For decades, I just used a vinyl plaid roll-up pouch. I think they are still only $4.00 or $5.00. It finally fell apart after 20 years or so, so I bought a MacBarren leather 2-pipe pouch that holds about 1.5 oz, of tobacco, and 2 corncobs. It has an outside pocket for a tamper/pipe tool, lighter, and filters, and a slot for pipe cleaners. It has been perfect for me for the last 20 years.


----------

